
NPM v7 Series – Introduction - tnorthcutt
https://blog.npmjs.org/post/617484925547986944/npm-v7-series-introduction
======
nevir
Looks like it's catching up with yarn (workspaces, overrides, etc). And re-
thinking past decisions (installing peer-dependencies automatically …again)

I think I like it!

However, I think I'm still going to be using Yarn for the foreseeable future.
Would like npm cli to prove itself for a while.

